# fallen Kubota Backhoe



## Dbellmore (Jun 6, 2015)

I have a Kubota BX25 Tractor and Backhoe. When attempting to install the Backhoe this spring, it fell over when I hooked up the hydraulics and the boom extended. I cannot get the Tractor close enough to hook up the hydraulics and operate the levers. Any suggestions, all are welcome. And yes I know it was stupid, I should have checked the valves before I hooked up the hydraulics.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Not sure what your situation is there, not much info, but how about making yourself a tripod with some pole and some chain, then use a chain block or come-a-long to hoist up your B-H attachment. Few bucks for the chain block and materials, but they are items you may want to have around for future projects anyways.
BTW, doesn't your BX25 have a FEL that would help lift the unit upright so you could block it up and then get close enough? Either way, make sure the dang thing doesn't land on you when working around it.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Can you post couple of pics?
Backhoe near tree which chain fall or come along could be used.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Another option would be, have two extensions hoses made and use the tractor hydraulics to righten the backhoe, itself. Just be careful when doing so. Bye


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If the stabilizers are extended,use them as a fulcrum. Hook a chain to the main boom,and S-L-O-W-L-Y pull back on it,with the tractor,until it can set upright.


----------



## Dbellmore (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks all for the suggestions. My neighbor came down with his Big JD and picked it up with a chain. We then moved it close enough so we could hook up the hydraulics, All is good and it is on the tractor. Thanks for your help!!


----------

